
The GitHub Developer Program - basicallydan
http://developer.github.com/program/
======
pbnjay
I'd certainly be interested in knowing what the heck "select features" might
be, and what exactly I can do with a development license for GH products...
but it's really hard to see whats in it for me with such an uninformative
marketing page.

I'm not yet making money off of my github integration, so I can't justify
jumping to a paid plan just to see what this is all about...

~~~
amirmc
My guess is that they're trying to build a showcase of all the interesting
'value-adds' around GitHub. They will then use that showcase as part of the
sales-pitch for GitHub Enterprise (and allow a chosen few 'developers' to
access their Enterprise customers - perhaps via an AppStore model).

~~~
sdesol
"They will then use that showcase as part of the sales-pitch for GitHub
Enterprise"

This is pretty much how everybody does it when it comes to enterprise sales.
Even massive companies like IBM have partners to fill in gaps in their product
line. When it comes to enterprise sales, you don't go in with an minimum
viable product, you go in with a Swiss army knife. There is a reason why Jira
is the way that it is.

By making it easier for others to develop enterprise grade solutions that is
tightly integrated with their own, they can say to potential customers "GitHub
Enterprise doesn't do that but we work with a company that does". All it takes
is one missing feature for a customer to say no, because they usually have the
resources to build it in house. Or superglue together a solution that is ugly,
but meets the needs of one or more individuals in the purchasing chain.

------
wasd
It isn't clear to me what this is. Does anyone mind explaining?

~~~
espinchi
It looks like a good source of information for developers working on products
built on top of GitHub's API. (Like Gitpoints,
[http://gitpoints.com](http://gitpoints.com), in my case.)

~~~
Blahah
Gitpoints looks like fun! Beta request sent.

~~~
balls187
same!

------
nonchalance
> In order to register for the developer program, you must be on a paid plan.

~~~
byroot
I really don't understand this. I would like to subscribe, but I can't because
only the organizations I'm part of but not admin of are paying...

~~~
pavanky
Can you not be added to a team of the said organization ? Or is it that github
is not allowing team members of organizations to participate ?

~~~
torpy
It looks that way, I'm on the owners team of a paid organisation and can't
sign up.

~~~
unfunco
You cannot sign up as an individual, your organisation (since it's on a paid
plan) will be able to sign up though.

------
rohamg
Nice! Finally. We've been itching for this since building ZenHub.io, our
project management extension built on top of GitHub
([http://zenhub.io](http://zenhub.io))

~~~
ansimionescu
Nice idea and product, but a bit confusing for new users. I felt like I could
easily understand the overall idea of your software, but not really what it's
supposed to accomplish and how.

~~~
rohamg
Thank you! Great feedback! TBH we've been in "private beta", we have a v2 of
the site in development which provides a lot more context / detail and is much
more optimized for conversion.

------
6cxs2hd6
At first I thought this might be a developer program to help you run developer
programs. Which might be interesting.

Instead it seems more like an airline affinity program. Like, congratulations
you get baggage tags.

------
sdesol
This is great to hear. My product was designed to be a complementary asset for
GitHub and I was wondering what would be the best way to get in contact. And
low and behold, they have the "Take on the enterprise" link that lets you know
how.

The real money has always been in enterprise and the fact that companies are
still shelling out $3,000 for ClearCase licenses demonstrates this. Git is
becoming more and more important in enterprise, so it's nice to see GitHub is
really going after this market.

------
namecast
Very cool! I'd pinged GitHub's bizdev team to ask about a developer program a
few months back and was told that something was in the works. I'm impressed
with what they have so up and running so far.

Question for anyone from GH who's reading this - will there be documentation
released for how to integrate with GH Enterprise? I imagine there are some
implementation details (e.g. OAuth access) that differ between regular GH and
a GH enterprise install.

~~~
tclem
There are some minor differences for integrating with GitHub Enterprise, but
just about all the documentation at
[http://developer.github.com/](http://developer.github.com/) applies to both
products. While the GitHub.com API is accessed at api.github.com, the API for
a GitHub Enterprise install is accessed at yourdomain.com/api/v3/. Definitely
shoot us an email if you've got more questions or run into problems:
support@github.com.

------
akerl_
Is anybody aware why they're limiting this to paid plans?

I'd be on one if there was a benefit besides private repos, which have no use
to me.

~~~
seiji
In a company, many conversations start this way: "Hey, we need more paid
accounts. How can we further incentivize people to sign up?"

Maybe having a paid account has more utility to you with this added feature?
Maybe you should sign up and try it out hint hint nudge nudge?

~~~
Argorak
Another question is: "Hey, we want to provide a good program, but how do we
make sure only to people with serious interest sign up?"

Restricting to paying customers is a good way of weeding out people that just
sign up because there is a free sign-up form.

------
jasonlotito
Can someone provide some more information? The page is basically just
redirects to existing resources, and has you signup for a program. What's new
here? What are they offering?

~~~
Touche
Cynically I wonder if they are going to start making it more difficult to use
the GitHub API if you aren't part of the program.

~~~
tclem
We currently have no plans to make it harder to use the API if you aren't part
of the program. If you are a business that relies on our API, we want to have
a better relationship with you because there is a good chance we share a
customer base.

~~~
Myrmornis
I'm still not clear what a developer license to build and test against GHE is.
"Take on the enterprise" links to a support form.

~~~
tclem
GitHub Enterprise is the on-premise version of GitHub.com that you can buy to
run on your own servers. If you are in the developer program and building a
product that integrates with GitHub Enterprise, we will give you free licenses
for dev/test purposes.

~~~
Myrmornis
OK I see, thanks. That does sound useful.

------
shurcooL
Neat. This is better motivation for me to hop on the paid account tier than
the private repos, which I have no use for because I don't hide my personal
source code.

(I mean, if I were to do it, it would be mainly to support a company that
makes a great product I use and love. Voting with my wallet for things I want
to see more of in this world, and all that. Since they don't wanna take money
from me via Gittip. :( )

------
hardwaresofton
Hate to be picky, but shouldn't it be "kudos are all yours"?

I like to think I write decent copy, and am genuinely curious. I'm assuming
whoever wrote that actually thought about it, and can probably tell me why I'm
wrong

~~~
ollysb
From oxforddictionaries.com[1]

Kudos comes from Greek and means ‘praise’. Despite appearances, it is not a
plural form.

[1]
[http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/kudos](http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/kudos)

~~~
hardwaresofton
Thanks so much!

------
dikunlun
That is a great news! We were thinking about it for our GitHub issue queue
product heavily relying on the GitHub API: Octokan
([http://octokan.com/](http://octokan.com/)).

------
skeeterbug
Actual blog post about it: [https://github.com/blog/1790-announcing-the-
github-developer...](https://github.com/blog/1790-announcing-the-github-
developer-program)

------
yeukhon
> The URL for the product, company, or service that integrates with GitHub.

Do they accept personal website for now? I have ideas but not a product or a
domain to spare

~~~
tclem
A personal website is just fine. We're mostly interested in a link to
something that you are building or plan to build that integrates with GitHub.

